# ¿Como funciona un piloto de esos que encienden con un solo polo?



## asterión (Ene 8, 2009)

Pues eso, tengo esa duda que me corroe un poco el cerebro, les pongo una imagen de mi piloto que parece un desentornillador:

Bueno, funciona cuando metes la punta del desentornillador en uno de los polos de un tomacorriente, ahora, lo que no entiendo es como enciende si solo una un polo y ademas porque solo enciende cuando tocas la parte metalica de arriba del desentornillador. tu haces la tierra? no entiendo la verdad, se algo de corriente alterna pero necesito una buena explicación. Gracias.

Ah, otra cosa, me pasa que solo enciende en uno de los polos del tomacorriente y en el otro no... si ambos polos por ser corriente alterna son lo mismo, ¿porque no enciende en los dos?
Un Ing. Eléctrico me dijo que posiblemente una de las fases que llegaba a mi casa ya tenia en alguna parte del camino una perdida de potencial y por eso solo uno de ellos daba la posibilidad de encender el piloto...
Gracias por sus respuestas...


----------



## Tratante (Ene 8, 2009)

Eso es, al tocar haces tierra y si has tocado con la punta la linea "viva" encendera, no sufres daños porque la corriente que circula por el foco neon es muy pequeña.

Saludos !


----------



## wacalo (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola: Ambos polos o lineas no son lo mismo: una línea es fase y la otra es el neutro. El potencial (o voltage) de la fase es alterna respecto del neutro, es decir es alternadamente positiva y negativa respecto del neutro, por eso si tocas la fase se enciende el piloto, pero si tocas el neutro no pasa nada porque en un sistema trifásico equilibrado el neutro está al potencial de tierra.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 8, 2009)

En un tomacorriente clasico existen 3 cables.. Fase, Neutro y Tierra, la Fase es el cable que los electricistas conocen como Vivo... es el que trae la electricidad desde la planta generadora, y es el que nos va a dar el choque electrico si no sabemos como manejarlo, El neutro es el cable que regresa la electricidad al generador, en algunas ocasiones tambien llega a tener una carga electrica pero es minima y generalmente es debido a un problema en la instalacion electrica, La tierra es eso.. un cable que siempre va desnudo o de color verde, y lo unico que hace es bajar hasta un poste metilico enterrado en la base del edificio, este cable es por seguridad, si existe algun corto en la instalacion la tierra actua como medio seguridad mandando toda la corriente de regreso a la planta generadora atravez del planeta

Entonces tu detector funciona por que tu estas pisando el planeta, cuando colocas la punta en el cable de tierra no veras que la luz encienda por que tienes el mismo potencial (en este caso 0 V), cuando lo colocas en el neutro algunas veces vas a tener una luz minima si la instalacion tiene algun corto por alli y si lo mides con un multimetro contra el cable de tierra vas a medir voltajes minimos menores a 20VCA, pero cuando colocas la punta en el vivo cierras el circuito atravez de tu cuerpo (actuando justo como un cable de tierra) y se enciende el foquito, no sientes descarga electrica por la resistencia en serie con el foco, que limita la corriente a un valor suficiente para encender el foco y no dañar a la persona (si te fijas es como de 1 o 10 Mega ohm)


----------



## wacalo (Ene 8, 2009)

Si existe tensión en el neutro no es por un problema de instalación domiciliaria (algún corto por alli), es a causa de un desplazamiento del neutro del punto central del triángulo equilátero formado por las 3 tensiones de línea, el desplazamiento del neutro del punto de tensión "0" respecto a tierra se debe a que el sistema está desequilibrado a causa de una desigual distribución de carga entre las fases.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Ene 9, 2009)

Wow, ya me quemaron el cerebro a ver, todo lo comprendo sin problemas excepto lo siguiente:
Un cable es fase ok, el otro neutro ok, pero como es eso si lo que yo sabia era que en la corriente alterna se alternan los polos positivos de los negativos aprox. 60 veces por segundo, por eso yo pensaba que era igual uno que otro, pero cuando wacalo dice lo siguiente:

(...)El potencial (o voltage) de la fase es alterna respecto del neutro, es decir es alternadamente positiva y negativa respecto del neutro(...)

Se refiere que a veces la fase es positiva y el neutro negativo, y a veces la fase es negativa y el neutro positivo? Si se supone que por lo que entiendo, la fase siempre es la que trae el potencial, no podria ser a veces negativo o si?... uhmmm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC) adelantándose a Albert Einstein: *"Todo es relativo"*

No importa la polaridad sino la polaridad relativa a tierra (Cuando digo tierra me refiero a lo que pisas) no importa que la polaridad se invierta, sino que se invierte respecto a tierra.


Te voy a agregar un poco de combustible a tu cerebro que se esta quemando

En algunos países uno de los polos esta referenciado a tierra (Neutro), un polo te patea y el otro no.

En otros países ambos polos están aislados de tierra, ambos polos te patean.

Patear = electrocutar, sacudir, electrificar, dar toques, dar calambrones, Etc


----------



## asterión (Ene 9, 2009)

Pues si alguien se apiada de mi ignorancia y me dice porque en algunos paises pasa eso y en otros no, se los agradecería. Sino a buscar información de la forma lenta...


----------



## jagrmax (Ene 10, 2009)

en este diagrama explico lo que hasta ahora entendí,

solo me queda una duda, creo que tengo la pespuesta pero no estoy seguro, pienso que como el potemcial en un sujeto aislado es cero, la lampara enciende en ciclo positivo, pero si es asi entonces podriamos encender una ampollera normal con solo conectar la fase en uno de sus terminales  o no 

siertamenete el probador no prende cuando lo ponemos en tierra de servicio o de proteccion


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 10, 2009)

Es simple... veanlo de este modo... el neutro es neutro por que la suma algebraica de todas las fases es cero en ese punto... y como es el mismo potencial que tierra no hay descarga... sin embargo la corriente sigue fluyendo

Haber si con esta analogia queda mas entendido..... imaginen que se cuelgan de un cable de fase, si llegaran a tocar algo que cierre el circuito ustede se electrocutan... pero que pasa si tocan otro cable con la misma fase?, simplemente no pasa nada... como la suma de ambas fases es cero ustedes no sienten descarga... 

El probador prende el foco por que nosotros cerramos el circuito, pero la carga del neutro es cero con respecto a tierra... por eso cuando se pone en el neutro no enciende el foquito... si pusieramos el probador en el neutro y un dedo en la fase seria otra cosa...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> Pues si alguien se apiada de mi ignorancia y me dice porque en algunos paises pasa eso y en otros no, se los agradecería. Sino a buscar información de la forma lenta...


Cada país adopta la norma que se le ocurre o la adapta a su gusto, por eso existen países que tiene 220VCA, otros 110VCA, 115VCA o 120CA y frecuencias de linea de 50Hz o 60Hz (También mezclas de tensiones con frecuencias), Incluso hasta hace unas 4 o 5 décadas había lineas de CC en zonas de BsAs



			
				jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> en este diagrama explico lo que hasta ahora entendí,
> 
> solo me queda una duda, creo que tengo la pespuesta pero no estoy seguro, pienso que como el potemcial en un sujeto aislado es cero, la lampara enciende en ciclo positivo, pero si es asi entonces podriamos encender una ampollera normal con solo conectar la fase en uno de sus terminales  o no
> 
> siertamenete el probador no prende cuando lo ponemos en tierra de servicio o de proteccion


En efecto si la instalación es con "Neutro a tierra" la lámpara enciende si la conectas entre "fase" o "vivo" y tierra, pero solo da resultado para cargas de baja potencia, no lo puedes considerar como "método" general
Si fuera "neutro aislado" encendería con ambos contactos del toma-corriente y tierra.
Respecto a tu dibujo, la puesta a tierra del toma-corriente esta bien, salvo el "Buscapolo" que te salio un poco grande.

Si la instalación esta bien echa y con su correspondiente disyuntor diferencial NO permite estas pruebas, porque al detectar una circulación indebida a tierra, este se acciona


----------



## wacalo (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola: Creo que tienen un error de concepto, a ver si me explico:
Si tenemos un sistema trifásico equilibrado (cargas distribuidas igualitariamente entre fases) tenemos un neutro con tensión cero, y en este caso no importa que el sistema tenga neutro aislado de tierra o no, de cualquier manera el buscapolo no encenderá si lo ponemos en el agujero del toma que corresponde al neutro. La tensión de cualquier fase es alterna respecto del neutro "El neutro no tiene tensión". En caso de un sistema desequilibrado se produce lo que se llama desplazamiento del neutro, en este caso aparece una tensión entre neutro y tierra.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniele (Ene 15, 2009)

Para que prenda es necesario cerrar el circuito, por eso prende le piloto, que por estos lados se conoce como buscapolo. El circuito se cierra por medio del cuerpo humano, solo que la corriente que esta circulando es muy baja y no hace daño. Por otro lado basta con observar los pajaros que se paran sobre los cables de alta tensio.¿Porque no se electrocutan? Porque no estan cerrando el circuito por ningun lado, en cambio si estubieran tocando otro cable, o neutro o tierra se electrocutarian. En realidad todo se traduce a diferencias de potencial. El cable de fase tiene un potencial muy alto respecto de tierra y neutro, mientras que el cable de neitro casi no tiene diferencia de potencial contra tierra.


----------



## faximar (Ene 22, 2009)

algunas veces al colocar el buscapolos en una fase que queremos comprobar y este no enciende, no debemos de fiarnos, ya que puede que esa  fase esté un poco derivada a tierra y si la tocamos nos de un "calambrazo"


----------



## asterión (Nov 2, 2009)

Gracias por su ayuda, a pesar que ya es algo antigua la entrada tengo una duda generada a partir de las respuestas. A ver, (imaginemos una vivienda sin toma a tierra, solo dos polos ok?) yo pensaba que ambos polos eran iguales porque como la corriente era alterna entonces ambos cables alternaban su polaridad, osea pensaba que cuando uno de los cables era positivo el otro negativo, luego el que fue positivo se volvia negativo y el otro lo contrario, pero entiendo por las respuestas que no es asi.

Al decirme que existe un cable que se llama "fase" que es el que realmente lleva la energia, entonces no son iguales ambos, ahora entiendo x lo que escriben que si uno es fase el otro es neutro, ok, pero donde esta lo alterno entonces? luego veo que "fase" es alterno respecto del neutro, aqui es donde me confundo.

veran, significa que: 
ciclo 1:
*cable "fase"*: polaridad: positivo
*cable "neutro"*: polaridad: negativo

ciclo 2:
*cable "fase"*: polaridad: negativo
*cable "neutro"*: polaridad: negativo????

o es que el neutro se puede polarizar con posivito y aun asi no tener energia?


----------



## magdrak (Feb 4, 2011)

esta interesante todo lo escrito io ya lo sabia solo que hay alo extraño siempre habia echoese simple circuito con un led  y una  resistencia y yo actuado como tierra el led encendia y asi sabia q era fase pero  lo volvi ha hacer y ahora  o enciende ya cambie el valor de la resistencia  por si las dudas inverti en las dos posibles polaridades el led y ya o enciende  alguien sabria como solucionarlo


----------



## elperros (Feb 5, 2011)

Yo entiendo que la diferencia de potencial apreciable (220vrms por ej) entre el vivo o fase y tierra. Lo cual genera una mínima circulación (debido a la alta resistencia del buscapolos) que enciende la lampara. Pero como es posible que funcione aún yo estando parado sobre suela de goma de varios mm de espesor. La cual a las tensiones en juego es imposible que se rompa este dielectrico por lo tanto por donde circula la corriente usando un buscapolos tradicional?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2011)

Igual que no hay conductores perfectos, (bueno, están los superconductores pero funcionan en condiciones especiales) no hay aislantes perfectos. Osea que por la suela de tu zapato pasa corriente aunque la resistencia sea de muchos MOhm


----------



## elperros (Feb 5, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Igual que no hay conductores perfectos, (bueno, están los superconductores pero funcionan en condiciones especiales) no hay aislantes perfectos. Osea que por la suela de tu zapato pasa corriente aunque la resistencia sea de muchos MOhm



Ahh gracias, eso tiene sentido !!!


----------



## pacortizas (Feb 24, 2011)

Scooter y elperros, no es que el dielectrico se rompa, ciertamente no alcanza a pasar corriente por la suela de un zapato cuando usamos el buscapolo. 
Lo que ocurre es que nosotros estamos al mismo potencial que la tierra (cuando esto no es asi, recibimos descargas estáticas con los picaportes etc, de tal manera de establecer el equilibrio con "tierra"), luego, al tocar con el buscapolo el "vivo" establecemos una diferencia de potencial. Debido a ella habrá una corriente fluyendo tratando de igualar potenciales, pero es tan pequeña q no la sentimos. Nosotros somos como una "pequeña tierra" una masa a 0V. 
Es como cuando un operario tiene que trabajar en una linea de alta tensión, lo llevan en helicoptero, pero antes de colgarse del cable, aproximan una lanza para hacer que el helicoptero pase al potencial de la fase... y uno ve que un arco electrico salta entre el cable y la lanza... bueno, ahi el circuito no esta cerrado pero hay corriente por diferencia de potenciales.


----------



## elperros (Feb 24, 2011)

Es interesante esto,a raíz de esa explicación me han surgido un de preguntas: ¿Si hay una corriente fluyendo pero no un circuito cerrado en algún lugar se acumulan/vacían cargas? ¿De ser así, en algún momento si usamos el buscapolos cierta cantidad de tiempo t(muy grande) habremos alcanzado un momento donde no fluyen mas cargas (igualdad de potenciales)? ¿Es decir nuestro potencial seria 220v o el de la fase 0v? ¿Lo veo similar a un capacitor (circuito abierto) cargado (cada pata a un potencial distinto)que al cerrarlo fluyen las cargas acumuladas hasta igualar el potencial.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 24, 2011)

Hablando de diferencias potenciales a tierra, arreglando un aislador en Trelew Argentina


----------



## elperros (Mar 2, 2011)

Bueno investigando un poco encontré una teoría que parece ser la más adecuada:
El cuerpo humano actúa como un capacitor "parasito" contra el piso..

Si lo consideramos un capacitor plano: una placa sería el piso (tierra=0V), la otra placa sería el cuerpo. 

Luego adjuntamos una resistencia muy alta en serie (el cuerpo y la suela). De aqui que la corriente que pasa a travez de el es baja. 

Y tomando un frecuencia de 50/60hz relativamente baja y una capacidad parasita de pocos nF. Sucederá que la señal se atenuará muchisimo dado que el capacitor tiene un T característico muy pequeño y la frecuencia de excitación de por sí es baja. 

Tal vez a 311V incluido este filtro "pasa altos" que es el capacitor en serie y la resistencia alta logre pasar una pequeña cantidad de corriente para que excite la lampara. 

Para tener más certeza habría que calcular la resistencia eléctrica del cuerpo humano incluida una suela de 2mm de goma, y la capacidad parásita del mismo. Además de esto saber el consumo de la lampara del buscapolos para poder establecer si lo que digo es correcto o totalmente inviable.

Ahora un contra ejemplo a todo lo que dije!: Si llega a ser posible saltar con el buscapolos encendido ya no hay capacidad que valga y que funcione como un pasa-altos. Y ahí se convierte en terreno de la magia todo lo que sucede.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 3, 2012)

Buenas,

Revivo este mensaje para preguntaros una cuestion relacionada.
Me he comprado un buscapolo con un led. El buscapolos lleva dos pilas de boton y po rlo que leo los que comentais aqui no llevan pilas..
La cuestion es que tiene deteccion por contacto y por proximidad, y si toco los dos extremos con los dedos se enciende ¿Porque? Si mis dos dedos estan al mismo potencial..
Y si solo toco un la punta del destornillador se enciende un poquito..
No entiendo su funcionamiento..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## devilman (Feb 3, 2012)

Aunque a veces cueste de creer, el cuerpo humano genera electricidad, al tocar las dos puntas creas una diferencia de potencial que el buscapolos detecta como carga, y aunque lo toques con un solo dedo tambien creas una pequeña carga capacitiva por lo que solo enciende un poquito. Un ejemplo muy sencillo es el funcionamiento de una lampara por tacto que nota la diferencia capacitiva al ser tocada.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 3, 2012)

Me tiene fascinado este destornillador. Todo el dia tocandolo  Se coloca como mi segunda herramienta preferida


----------



## djwash (Feb 3, 2012)

Una vez haciendo una instalacion en mi habitacion, tenia uno de esos buscapolos en la mano y encendia apenas el led, me sente en la cama y encendio mas, luego quedo igual, y si movia una pierna hacia un lado encendia mas, si la movia hacia el otro se apagaba, quizas generaba cargas positivas y negativas, por eso encendia y apagaba.

Lo malo es que si guardas este dispositivo junto con algo metalico o cables es posible que quede encendido apenas y cuando lo vallas a usar no tenga carga las pilas...


----------



## devilman (Feb 6, 2012)

Yo tengo uno que hace un pitido muy repetitivo y enciende un led parpadeante cuando lo acerco a cualquier cable de corriente que lleve fase, los clientes se quedan flipados, jajajaja


----------



## Negao (Abr 7, 2012)

Saludos.
Espero que no haya pasado mucho tiempo y pueda seguir el hilo con una duda que se me presenta con este tema.
Ando tiempo trabajando con electricidad en mi zona y me gustaria tener claro este concepto.

Entiendo que fase es de donde viene el flujo.
Si toco fase y estoy con los pies en el suelo,a tierra (que dificil esto ¿eh?  ) la corriente fluira a traves de mi a tierra,cerrando el circuito y fluyendo la electricidad a traves de mi.
si toco neutro,al estar este al mismo potencial que tierra y al estar yo a tierra no fluira a traves de mi.
Y si fase toca tierra y yo estoy a tierra y el voltaje de fase es 220V y estos van a todo el planeta yo no apreciaria fisicamente nada ¿no?..a no ser claro que llegue a tocar neutro,en ese caso yo cerraria el circuito con fase y la corriente pasaria a traves de mi ¿no?
Espero no haberlos liado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 7, 2012)

Seguro que se electrucuta todo el planeta menos tu.....jejeje.....

No es broma.......Creo que este tema ya se comentó....

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Abr 7, 2012)

Si la fase toca tierra, se generarán grandes corrientes porque estás prácticamente creando un corto circuito. Depende de en que punto de la instalación ocurra, saltará alguna u otra protección cuando eso sucede. Pero es imposible que la línea levante el potencial de la Tierra, salvo para una reducida zona alrededor del punto en que la línea toca tierra.


----------



## Negao (Abr 7, 2012)

Entendido .

Por cierto,que belleza de video el del helicoptero.

Saludos y gracias.


----------

